# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  How do you convert text to rows?

## Shannyduck

Please help as soon as possible...

----------


## Morrigan

What do you mean convert text to rows?






> Please help as soon as possible...

----------


## Don Guillett

Please explain what you want. Quickly now.

--
Don Guillett
SalesAid Software
donaldb@281.com
"Shannyduck" <Shannyduck@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:D5FBA11D-9781-422A-AA6E-BAC9065BF219@microsoft.com...
> Please help as soon as possible...

----------


## Duke Carey

We cannot help you unless you provide a decent explanation of what you are
trying to accomplish!!

"Shannyduck" wrote:

> Please help as soon as possible...

----------


## David Billigmeier

So confusing what you actually want done.  Care to offer a little bit more to
go on?

--
Regards,
Dave


"Shannyduck" wrote:

> Please help as soon as possible...

----------


## Shannyduck

Sorry.. first time that I have had to this..

I have a badly made spreadsheet which features mutliples figures of text
(i.e. groups of numbers in one cell).  I need to get each number seperated
out into it's own row.
Basically, I am looking for a function that works exactly like the "text to
columns" function / but is "text to rows".

Hope that makes sense.. thanks for your help!

"Don Guillett" wrote:

> Please explain what you want. Quickly now.
>
> --
> Don Guillett
> SalesAid Software
> donaldb@281.com
> "Shannyduck" <Shannyduck@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:D5FBA11D-9781-422A-AA6E-BAC9065BF219@microsoft.com...
> > Please help as soon as possible...
>
>
>

----------


## David Billigmeier

Use the text to columns feature to get the data to it's own column.  Then,
select the data and "Paste Special"->Transpose to get it into rows
--
Regards,
Dave


"Shannyduck" wrote:

> Sorry.. first time that I have had to this..
>
> I have a badly made spreadsheet which features mutliples figures of text
> (i.e. groups of numbers in one cell).  I need to get each number seperated
> out into it's own row.
> Basically, I am looking for a function that works exactly like the "text to
> columns" function / but is "text to rows".
>
> Hope that makes sense.. thanks for your help!
>
> "Don Guillett" wrote:
>
> > Please explain what you want. Quickly now.
> >
> > --
> > Don Guillett
> > SalesAid Software
> > donaldb@281.com
> > "Shannyduck" <Shannyduck@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> > news:D5FBA11D-9781-422A-AA6E-BAC9065BF219@microsoft.com...
> > > Please help as soon as possible...
> >
> >
> >

----------


## Shannyduck

Sorry.. first time that I have had to this..

I have a badly made spreadsheet which features mutliples figures of text
(i.e. groups of numbers in one cell).  I need to get each number seperated
out into it's own row.
Basically, I am looking for a function that works exactly like the "text to
columns" function / but is "text to rows".

Hope that makes sense.. thanks for your help!


"Duke Carey" wrote:

> We cannot help you unless you provide a decent explanation of what you are
> trying to accomplish!!
>
> "Shannyduck" wrote:
>
> > Please help as soon as possible...

----------


## Shannyduck

Sorry.. first time that I have had to this..

I have a badly made spreadsheet which features mutliples figures of text
(i.e. groups of numbers in one cell).  I need to get each number seperated
out into it's own row.
Basically, I am looking for a function that works exactly like the "text to
columns" function / but is "text to rows".

Hope that makes sense.. thanks for your help!


"David Billigmeier" wrote:

> So confusing what you actually want done.  Care to offer a little bit more to
> go on?
>
> --
> Regards,
> Dave
>
>
> "Shannyduck" wrote:
>
> > Please help as soon as possible...

----------


## Shannyduck

Sorry.. first time that I have had to this..

I have a badly made spreadsheet which features mutliples figures of text
(i.e. groups of numbers in one cell).  I need to get each number seperated
out into it's own row.
Basically, I am looking for a function that works exactly like the "text to
columns" function / but is "text to rows".

Hope that makes sense.. thanks for your help!


"Duke Carey" wrote:

> We cannot help you unless you provide a decent explanation of what you are
> trying to accomplish!!
>
> "Shannyduck" wrote:
>
> > Please help as soon as possible...

----------


## Morrigan

If you have a numer let's say 12345678 in A1

B1 = MID(A$1,ROW(),1) (Copy down)


or use the transpose method which David already mentioned.


Hope it helps.

----------


## cainhill

Hi team

I recently had a similar problem. I've developed a quick Excel add-in called *Text to Rows* to address it.

Hopefully it is useful to this community, it adds a *Text to Rows* button right next to your Text to Columns button in Excel.

For full details please see: http://www.cainhill.com.au/blog/text-to-rows

----------

